# ZW Transformer what should I do?



## DJayhawk (Nov 7, 2011)

So I have an old ZW transformer that was my wife's grandpa when he was an avid modeler. I have hooked it up once just to test that it worked and that the trains worked.

Last night to cracked open the cover for what looks like the first time in history since it was very clean inside. I don't know really what to look for but I was just curious to see what it looked like inside, so as I was inspecting it and moving the levers back and forth I noticed that the Carbon Roller on the main right lever was just about worn out and that part of the arm the roller is mounted to is actually rolling across the coils.

So today I went to a local train store that is a Lionel certified repair center, to buy some Carbon rollers after reading about how it a fix that DIY'ers can do. He told me he could not sell them to me only if he was doing the repair. He then went on to tell me that a repair for that transformer would be $50 and he would clean coils, replace the rollers, replace the cord, and check the terminal screws.

So my longwinded question is should I pay this guy that much money or is this something I could tackle myself? Are there any detailed instructions on how to maintain one of these?

I'm an electrician that was just laid off so I have more time then I do funds to be paying someone for repair jobs. But at the same time this is a critical piece to the puzzle, and I want it working good.

Thanks for the help!

-Dennis


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you were an electrician then you shouldn't have a problem doing it yourself. Well known parts dealers should have what you need. I think I've seen them on Ebay too.

Good luck


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Say goodby to that place.
Sounds like he just wants some work and $$$$.:thumbsdown:

I would let him know too, I don't see why he would not get you just the parts.


edit,
Don't over tighten the terminal screws too.

edit,
ZW repair

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=671


----------



## DJayhawk (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I am an electrician but I am not necessarily a electronics whiz. So I am familiar with the some of the parts etc. It's just not something I do all the time. I am more of a bend conduit, pull wire, lighting and power type guy 

I am saying good bye to that shop, plus the fact it was 20min drive from my house. He told me that if he sold me the parts and I went home and installed them incorrectly I could then complain to Lionel and he could have his certification taken away or some BS like that. My wife was with me and she thought he was jerk too.

So do I really only need to replace the cord and rollers? What about cleaning the coils? What should I clean them with Denatured alcohol?

Thanks!

PS: I really need to find a club or something locally that will openly take in a newbie, any suggestions for the Kansas City area?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DJayhawk said:


> Well I am an electrician but I am not necessarily a electronics whiz. So I am familiar with the some of the parts etc. It's just not something I do all the time. I am more of a bend conduit, pull wire, lighting and power type guy
> 
> I am saying good bye to that shop, plus the fact it was 20min drive from my house. He told me that if he sold me the parts and I went home and installed them incorrectly I could then complain to Lionel and he could have his certification taken away or some BS like that. My wife was with me and she thought he was jerk too.
> 
> ...


I have a ZW but it was completely redone when I bought it, it came with extra rollers in case I ever needed them.
I never worked on a ZW, wait till some of the other members come on they will steer you right.

I do know what I would tell that repair shop though.:thumbsdown::stroke:

Hows the power cord look? You can get a cord at home depot, no need to get it from Lionel. That site I put in Olsens, probably has the parts though I think his prices were always a little high.
There are other sites to get parts.

edit, you did see the site above? I edited it in.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I repaired my ZW 35 years ago when parts were no so available. I got the same song and dance from the LHS about how they had to do the repair. I have an MSEE and at that time 20+ years of experience. I bought a large carbon brush from a local surplus shop, made a drawing of the roller, and took it to a machine shop. The shop made me several rollers from the carbon brush, some of which I still have. I bought some brass pins from the same surplus shop. I removed the old rollers by carefully grinding off the rivet. I soldered the brass pins in place rather than trying to rivet them for two reasons: One, I did not want to break the carbon rollers, and two, the solder makes a much better connection than a rivet. I also bent the arm that carries the roller so the roller was standing perpendicular to the winding. None of this is very difficult if you have the tools and are good with your hands. I have done some KWs recently, and cleaned the winding with a soft wire wheel in a Dremel tool. A ScotchBrite pad should also work well.

BTW, I never went back to that LHS.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

BTW, if you want the rollers to last a long time, a little 5W-20 motor oil should improve their life. It won't cause any electrical problems and I have done it with one of my KWs. 
BB


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a link to old Lionel service manual info on the ZW. (Click each icon to open as an individual pdf.)

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=671

I've never fiddled with a ZW, so I can't offer any other tech advice.

Here's a link to Lionel parts sources. I use Jeff Kane at ttender.com ... top notch.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8090

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've replaced the rollers on lots of ZW's, it's not hard. The rollers and rivets are cheap, and there's no reason to part iwth $50 for that repair. The cord is $2-3, and the rollers and rivets are about $1/ea. for the pair.


----------



## GG1_Fan (Oct 26, 2011)

Being that train stores are few and far between these days, it's too bad, but sounds like a shop you don't want to frequent. It's an easy repair, and you should be able to get them on ebay or from the many parts sources for $10 or so.


----------

